# Amigos por mi familia



## Wardsmiths (Jul 8, 2010)

Heya,

So I posted the other day about land and had no replies 
Thought i would try a different angle, 

We will eventually be living in the Estepona area with our four kids. 
Are there any other british families that can suggest the best place to learn the language before kids start school! We all have a basic grasp as Sean and I have lived here previously, but would like the kids to have a fair understanding as they will be going to Spanish school!

Also any other SAHM in the area that can offer cups of tea and gossip! I'm very into all things paranormal :scared:and am studying to enhance my sixth sense. Eventually I would like to offer readings etc... However I am not entirely a freak! You wouldn't be able to tell by looking at me...I'm relatively normal!!

Sean supports Newcastle (he is a geordie), he's into football, SAS stuff, Pool ,drinking. Normal blokey stuff. :boxing:

Girls are into Hannah Montana, singing, dancing generally being loud!!:cheer2::cheer2: (8 and 6)
Boys are into boys toys! :spider2 and 2 on wednesday!)

So if you think you can help or just wana say hi, I'm waiting on your relpies!!!


----------



## neilmac (Sep 10, 2008)

Wardsmiths said:


> Heya,
> 
> So I posted the other day about land and had no replies
> Thought i would try a different angle,
> ...


Hi can't help you at all re Estepona but there are definitely people who will come along who can! I don't recall seeing your thread but the forum has been fairly quiet probably as there is a mixture of a lot of partying going on at the moment and people outside not in at the beach / pool / stream - anything to cool off!


----------



## Wardsmiths (Jul 8, 2010)

neilmac said:


> Hi can't help you at all re Estepona but there are definitely people who will come along who can! I don't recall seeing your thread but the forum has been fairly quiet probably as there is a mixture of a lot of partying going on at the moment and people outside not in at the beach / pool / stream - anything to cool off!


Thanks! Well that's true...I know where I would be if we were back! It certainly wouldn't be indoors sat at the laptop! Lol!

Vamos los Rojos!!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Yes, it's very hot here and football fever is at pandemic levels. 

With regards to language teaching for your kids, whilst of course it would be nice to make sure your children have as high a level as possible, I wouldn't worry about it. They will probably pick it up within the year and be able to make their way in Spanish in months. Where language is concerned put the money and effort ito your own learning!
See this thread
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...er-our-first-ten-months-spain.html#post332528

Don't know anything about Estepona, but there are a lot of yoga, meditation, exploring alternatives type of places in the south (operated by English speakers) including one very famous American woman in Nerja - maybe too far away I don't know. Just type what ever it is you're interested in plus the name of the town and smth should come up.

PS Looked up SAHM and got Stay At Home Mother *or* Sexy And Hot Mama...


----------



## fourgotospain (May 4, 2009)

Hi, I'm reading this as I can hardly bear to watch the football!!

We're up in Javea so not much help, but I'm sure there are plenty of SAHM (both types ) in Estepona who'll be happy to help. If you ever get up here, my 2 girls are similar ages and have similar tastes by the sound of it!!!

Vamo.....sssssssssssssss Espana!


----------



## Wardsmiths (Jul 8, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Yes, it's very hot here and football fever is at pandemic levels.
> 
> With regards to language teaching for your kids, whilst of course it would be nice to make sure your children have as high a level as possible, I wouldn't worry about it. They will probably pick it up within the year and be able to make their way in Spanish in months. Where language is concerned put the money and effort ito your own learning!
> See this thread
> ...


Thanks for the reccommendation. That was interesting reading!
I'm not really worried about them now , 6 yr old spoke more spanish than english as a toddler anyway, so it should come flooding back! ( actually had to teach her english when she started pre-school, Lol! ) They all know Basta and sentarse a la mesa!!

SAHM...yep...that sounds about right!!

Got mi madre en Estepona tambien! So all good!! x


----------



## Wardsmiths (Jul 8, 2010)

fourgotospain said:


> Hi, I'm reading this as I can hardly bear to watch the football!!
> 
> We're up in Javea so not much help, but I'm sure there are plenty of SAHM (both types ) in Estepona who'll be happy to help. If you ever get up here, my 2 girls are similar ages and have similar tastes by the sound of it!!!
> 
> Vamo.....sssssssssssssss Espana!


Thanks! I think it must be most girls their age!! Crazy and precocious! 

My spanish geography only covers from Malaga to La Linea really!! Where are you?

Spain got there in the end thankfully!! Campeones!!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Wardsmiths said:


> Thanks! I think it must be most girls their age!! Crazy and precocious!
> 
> My spanish geography only covers from Malaga to La Linea really!! Where are you?
> 
> Spain got there in the end thankfully!! Campeones!!


on the sticky out bit between Alicante & Valencia

& I thought the match was boring - but the partying afterwards seems to have made up for it:clap2:


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> on the sticky out bit between Alicante & Valencia
> 
> & I thought the match was boring - but the partying afterwards seems to have made up for it:clap2:


From where I was sitting I could barely see the tv screen, worse than that I thought Spain were playing in red til about the 80th minute 

But, yes the atmosphere during and especially afterwards was electric 

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> From where I was sitting I could barely see the tv screen, worse than that I thought Spain were playing in red til about the 80th minute
> 
> But, yes the atmosphere during and especially afterwards was electric
> 
> Jo xxx


we - well they - watched at home

so did about 20 Spaniards below us!!


I really didn't need to watch the match - but did stick with it til the 90 mins were up then got bored & took to my book - I fully expected a penalty shoot -out

so of course I missed the goal - well seeing it anyway - I knew exactly when Spain had scored & exactly when the final whistle went

the party atmosphere afterwards was amazing - & it's Moros y Cristianos here this week too - so I doubt I'll get much sleep til next Monday


----------



## Wardsmiths (Jul 8, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> on the sticky out bit between Alicante & Valencia
> 
> & I thought the match was boring - but the partying afterwards seems to have made up for it:clap2:


 I like that description!!
:becky: We live on the elephant shaped bit to the west of England!! :becky:

Bet it's national hangover day today huh?! Brilliant!


----------

